# My Husband doesn't have time for me anymore.



## KD Blue

My husband doesn't have time for me anymore. We've been married for 3 years, both Christians in our early 30's. (No children as yet both agreed we'd start trying next year). When we were 'dating' it was like he couldn't get enough of me. Now, it's like he's gone off me. I sometimes feel like he wishes he never got married at all. This is where affairs start isn't it?


----------



## Crypsys

Is he there with you when he doesn't have time, or is he away from the house? What is he saying that is keeping him so busy?


----------



## KD Blue

When he gets in late from work, I'm too tired to wait up and talk. (He leaves at 8am gets in by 10pm, sometimes later). He works for a newspaper as an editor so late nights can't always be helped. 

When we are together, we argue all the time. Mostly about the fact that he's always working. We do have alot of outgoings but not necessarily struggling. I've tried to discuss the issue but he thinks I'm being unrealistic to how much time he has to spend at his job considering the fact that I met him in this job. 

I'm fed up with him not even wanting to spend time with me. He says I disrespect him, but I think he neglects me, which frustrates me. Right now my prayer is that he will open his eyes to the fact that we're treading on thin ice.


----------



## cb45

pray......together.
talk more.
compromise, both of u.

tell him we're christians darn it, we have to do better 
than this.

call pastor, get christian counseling to ref.
if nec, get family involved, but only as last 
resort and if they're comfy w/ it.

remind him (and u?) who the true master is.............
JESUS !

PEACE----------------------CB45


----------



## KD Blue

Thank you so much guys. I really appreciate your response. Haven't logged in for a while. Just been trying to deal with it. But yes, ur right. Praise God for multitude of counsel. I have seen our pastor about it who is scheduling to meet with us soon. Will keep you posted.


----------

